# Costa Mesa morning ride route



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

in the vicinity of MacArthur and Fairview.

I will be spending a couple of weeks in Costa Mesa, and would like to get in some nice morning rides from 6 to 8:00am. Looking for a 15 to 20 mile loop, or out and back. I'm not familiar with the area, and any route suggestions would be much appreciated.....


----------



## Evoracer (May 30, 2006)

Do a seach for that vacinity in bikely.com for some routes, or make your own.


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

you can head North on MacAuthur and hit the Santa Ana River Trail. Get onto the river Trail and head all the way down to the beach, take Pacific Coast Highway N or South than come back.


----------

